# Gk calls giveaway!



## bluebill870 (Nov 30, 2013)

Brand new to waterfowl, this was my first bird ever. Slept in the blind all night for opening day. Addicted for life!


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

Redhead wearing some jewelry









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

4 in 4 down.


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

This was from a hunt on saginaw bay

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Divers Down said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CommanderInChief (Dec 27, 2012)

me and the new pups first actual year getting out and shooting some birds long road ahead of us.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

1st week of the Season on the Saginaw Bay! Stacking 'em up!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lake Erie Layout Shoot Somali Pirate Style!!!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

First hunt after a move to unfamiliar area. Working 80 hrs a week but stayed up at hit the lake at 3 am to scout for a place to setup. Managed two nice drakes.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Told you we needed a gk call 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## killing&grillin (Oct 4, 2012)

Remind me why we do this again?

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## killing&grillin (Oct 4, 2012)

Remind me why we do this again?








Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

"War Paint"


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey dad, who needs a dog when you got me!?


----------



## Shotgun Willie (Oct 4, 2009)

Be on the Lookout for the K1 Killer Weeds Leg Band Thief!!! He is Known to Lurk around the Flooded Corn at Shiawassee State Game Area. I was able to capture a picture of the K1 killer Weeds Thief trying to steal my Banded Goose This year. The Thief can be identified by the following list.

1. Dressed head to toe in matching K1 Killer Weeds Camo.
2. He will tell you that your Camo dosent match & makes you look like a Blob.
3. He will be out in the decoys 10 min into the hunt rearranging them for no reason.
4. He will tell you several times how good his Ducking calling is.
5. He claims to have shot every bird that has a Leg Band on it.

Keep a eye on your Banded Birds. Because the K1 Killer weeds Leg Band Thief is out there.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

The invisible dog.










Early season camo to keep his profile down. Has to be replaced after every retrieve.


----------



## T1basser (Oct 11, 2004)

Got all my ducks in a row


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

This true triple made possible by a GK Mallard Slayer! Coming soon to water near you!


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking great everyone!! 

Keep them coming


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

DO WORK. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

